# Poorly fish please help



## Sarah I’Anson (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi there

My Killifish has one white spot on his face (no other white marks). After the last week or so he has been quite lethargic, not eating and is spending a lot of time towards the bottom of my tank and hiding in a plant I have.

I went to the aquarium shop and they gave me some of the anti-internal bacteria liquid. I have added it to the tank for the last 5 days however the fish is showing very little improvement.

Can anyone help me figure out what this may be? I am relatively new to fish keeping

Thanks


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarah I'Anson said:


> Hi there
> 
> My Killifish has one white spot on his face (no other white marks). After the last week or so he has been quite lethargic, not eating and is spending a lot of time towards the bottom of my tank and hiding in a plant I have.
> 
> ...


Hi. Welcome to the forum. Sorry it's taken so long to reply. He certainly doesn't look well, bless him, and it's a worrying sign that he's on the substrate.

How long have you had the tank?
Do you have any readings for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH?
When was the last time you did a water change and how much did you change?
Could you give us a complete list of fish species and the numbers you have of each?
Did you increase aeration when/before you added the anti internal bacteria?


----------

